# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Activity Feed

## ChickPea

Is anyone else not seeing the Activity Feed? This only seems to have started today (I think). Clicking 'More Activity' doesn't seem to help.

EDIT: since I posted this, the feed now shows my comment, and a visitor message Steffen Brand left. But only two comments show in total. Not sure if it'll fill up as more people comment?

----------


## ThomasR

Same here plus two by Kellerica.

----------


## ChickPea

It seems to be filling up now. I can see your comment in the feed, as well as Kell's. Hopefully just a temporary glitch where the history was wiped, and it will re-populate as people add comments.

I really like my activity feed!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kellerica

Interesting, nothing has seemed out of the ordinary for me today.

----------


## ChickPea

I'm back to three comments. The earlier ones have disappeared.  :Frown:

----------


## J.Edward

My feed started with Kell's comment here and I saw two from Steffen, but nothing more.
I did get more after hitting the more activity button though.
But even then it only goes down to Steffen's thank you post at 8:29 est to QED42.
That's only 10 posts after clicking more activity, which is way below normal.

Hmm, then I get to your first post today CP, and more activity doesn't work.
That is really odd. Maybe contact Robbie on the Discord server or email.

----------


## J.Edward

Hmm, continually clicking the more activity button eventually brings up more, but it takes quite a number of clicks.
And I got the same on multiple browsers.

----------


## ChickPea

I'll send Robbie a tweet.

----------


## Kellerica

Okay, I apparently wasn't even talking about the same thing, I thought you were talking about the recent posts box you can see on the forum front page. I've never even seen the Activity Feed before, is this something only the CL's have access to?

----------


## ChickPea

No, it's for everyone. You access it via the 'What's New' button on the main menu at the top left of the page.  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

... well, I'll be damned. You learn something new every day. I'll be shutting up now as I have zero meaningful insight into this conversation.  :Very Happy:  Thank you and good day.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Hahaha, well today has been a good day if you learned something!  :Very Happy: 

Now go pin the activity feed in a tab & snoop on what everyone is doing & saying, like the rest of us do...  :Wink:

----------


## Azélor

I recall this happened before and solved itself ''magically'' last time.

----------

